# First one finally



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Finally got all my stuff set up and made my first pen all by myself. Don had helped me with the last one but I took this one from start to finish and didn't screw it up too bad. Not sure what wood it was - got an assortment from Woodcrafters - but it turned a lot like the Walnut I played with earlier. Right after assembly the wife latched on to it. Got a bunch more kits coming but they won't get here until next week and I'll be in El Paso all week. We'll see what next weekend brings.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Very coo, nice work


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nice job!!! Now whose belly is that sitting on???


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

lol........Bobby!!

Congrats on the first solo pen. Very nice.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Alright! Looks good


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang !!!! Here come another one...The competition around here is getting FIERCE....:hairout: 

REALLY nice job, V....(it is a little addicting, aint it ??)


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks guys - Bobby - sorry to disappoint you but that's my radial arm saw table (but I wish some belly around here was that flat).







Tortuga - don't worry, there is no competition but it is fun and addicting. Looking forward to making more.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pen*

Nice job,great looking pen now bobby see what you started!!!!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is a great looking pen for your first try. Looks real good. Welcome to the vortex.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks DD and FF - guess I had a good teacher. Hope everyone has a great 4th. We're headed to the bay as soon as I can get my wife out of bed and ready.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Looks like a keeper ! This site rocks! The vortex is growing.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Most excellent pen. Hard to believe it is a "first'un."


----------

